# Comment modifier le curseur souris avec el Capitan



## schlunet (21 Novembre 2015)

Bonjour je suis sous El Capitan, je souhaite modifier le curseur de ma souris. 

Si quelqu'un peut m'aider. 

Merci


----------



## Christophe31 (22 Novembre 2015)

Cela existait sous OSX.8 mais sous OSX.10 .......


----------



## Franz59 (22 Novembre 2015)

Bonsoir
J'ai pas El Cap sous les yeux mais ça doit se trouver dans Préférences système/Accessibilité


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (22 Novembre 2015)

Salut.

Tu as iCursor : https://itunes.apple.com/fr/app/icursor/id426388150?mt=12

@+


----------

